# Is my cat's food making him hyper?



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

I feed Data (4 months old) Evo dried food (chicken & turkey) and Trader Joe's wet food. I noticed that he is absolutely CRAZY whenever he eats TJ's - he bites, scratches, leaps, jumps, even attacks my roommate's cat. I've been working crazy hours the last few days and haven't had time to put out the wet food, so he's only been eating dry food and I've noticed that he's become a total sweetheart. He is still frisky and playful but he's much sweeter - he seems to have stopped biting and scratching.

Has anyone else noticed this with TJ's cat food, or any other type of cat food? Is there a link between wet food and hyperactivity? 

Thanks!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It sounds to me like he's a typical active kitten who needs lots more play time and some teaching what behavior is acceptable.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I think he just being a kitten... Have you thought of getting a playmate for him?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Wet food is healthier than dry food, so it could be that he feels extra energized when he eats wet. It's not a bad thing; it just means that you need to play with him and give him some more exercise. Kittens especially need to be on a high protein/calorie diet (aka a good wet food) so that they have the energy to play and grow. Don't you feel better when you eat healthy meals versus overly processed/fast food meals?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Only if you are putting speed in it!!! LOL, just kidding...maybe.


----------

